# Favorite betta species and colors



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I was thinking that it would be fun if people could post their fav. Betta species and their fav. Betta color combos if u want post pics. So everyone can see. Mine are veiltails and anything red and purple. Sorry no pics. I do t have any uploaded yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Crowntails and halfmoons. I like red and blue and green and blue.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd have to say mine is the Invisi-Betta in the sub category species of Cannotsee Itsnotthereasaurus. Color is transparent.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the wild-type bettas I've seen. Betta simplex, Betta pugnax, Betta falx, Betta imbellis, that sort of thing. I like the more plain looking veiltail females, too. I'm not really into the long flashy fins on most male Betta splendens.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmm I'd have to say dragon bettas are my favorite. I would love to get a dragon HM.


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

I would love to own a white rose tail betta... To me that is just simply entrancing. However I have never seen one, just a rose tail off a sticky here and white ones on aquabid. ( I just can't help browsing!)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I am in LOVE with the King betta (half giant Plakat) and I want more, more, more. I now understand the allure of plakats. Here's a pic of a half moon plakat I've been drooling over....


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I am partial to "mustard gas" bettas with the really blue and really yellow colors on them. but I like yellow and blue together lol so that's probably why...

I and not picky with tail types, I think I like delta


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I like veiltails the best. They seem to look so flowy to me. I don't have a specific favorite color though.

~TPF


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I LOVE double tails... 

I also am crazy about betta macrostoma...  I want some SO bad!!!!!!!!

Hmm... favorite colors are...

marbles!!!!!!!!!!!
Black orchid
Dragon


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I can"t pick I like all tail types and colors


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

my favorites are halfmoon or VT and blue and white mix, and also red HMs. I found my dream colors (see my avatar).


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

I was looking on aquabid and I found these two for sale. Apparently they are brother and sister.  So very pretty.


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

I also found this guy on there. He looks too good to be true!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, Sandy, that looks like my guy, Wally!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

"drool, drool!" Beautiful fish!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I love dalmatians... I would die if I found another VT dalmatian. Of course, a HM dalmatian would be even more spectacular!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

As far as species go, I've only had experience with Splendeds so...

My favourite tail type is definitely a rosetail. They are so elegant imo. I like all tail types, though...not picky in that aspect. More choosy when it comes to colour.

My favourite colours are something with black or white. I have a soft spot for purple females, and I love dragons and butterflies too.

For me a betta has to 'click' more. But there are some I don't like, such as solid reds and blues (or a combination of the two). I am also not a very big fan of Cambodians.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

sandystar said:


> I also found this guy on there. He looks too good to be true!


Hey that looks kinda like my guy, Gustav!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

@ kuklachica

I am so very jealous! He is breathtaking!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Hey that looks kinda like my guy, Gustav!


I totally just checked out your albums and he does!:-D


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

sandystar said:


> @ kuklachica
> 
> I am so very jealous! He is breathtaking!



And I only spent $13.99 on him at petco! He was quite a find! But now it seems that he has started biting his tail... grrr... the mystery begins.. hopefully I can figure it out soon because I hate seeing his tail with rips in it!!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

id kill for a betta in either of those colors! im not picky about tail type. i also LOOOOOOOVE butterflys in any color


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

"drool drool!"


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow! He's stunning!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i know what fish i like when i see it! hard to say which ones i like most. not too fond of double tails though... 

but yeah, id kill for these;


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Kitch3ntools said:


> r


Looks like Rilian!!!









My boys love to flare..:lol:


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh man, those two Neelie posted are GORGEOUS!


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

blue and Mustard gas halfmoons!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## leedea08 (Feb 7, 2010)

My favorite breed of Betta is the CT, and HM. But I don't have a fav. color.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow evryone has such beutiful favorites


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

This guy is on Aquabid...isn't he pretty? I'd like a Betta in this color, no matter what tail it was. I'm pretty sure this one is a Doubletail, though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love his coloring!


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Me too! I also like this guy (also on Aquabid).


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW he's STUNNING!


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

I know!! He's a Black & Yellow Butterly Halfmoon. *wishing I had enough room for another betta...* ;-)


----------



## Pandher (Jan 16, 2015)

I love rosetail and half moons. Butterfly bettas and dragon bettas and giants are amazing.....


----------

